# [EVDL] Motor-wagon Road-machine Quadricycle Kraftfahrzeug Auto-buggies



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I believe several other have tried this concept, but LeTourneau in Canada
enlarged and improved it. In fact that is where the first Big Foot wheels
came from.



> "Tony Wright" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> I hope you found the Porsche LandTrain in your search pish posh, pesh pash.
> 
> ...


----------

